# HSBC Women's Championship Previw & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Before I get to this week's topic, let me say that if you missed this past weekend's tournament, you missed one of the strangest finishes I have ever seen. I don't think that I have ever seen a player on the final hole needing a six to win, taking an eight. The fact that it happened to a 17 year old, certainly made it harder to watch. Last year when I.K. Kim missed that 12-18 inch putt to blow the Kraft Nabisco, that terrible feeling we had watching her bury her face in her caddy chest won't be forgotten for a long time. I didn't think we would have to see something that heart wrenching again so soon. Seeing Moriya wiping the tears from her younger sisters eyes by the 18th green, is another picture that will not be forgotten for some time. I hope she can shake this off, and it will not cause any long term career problems.

The LPGA Tour moves to Singapore this week, for the playing of the HSBC Women's Championship. The tour will then come home to the United States, after a one week break.

This will be tournament # 3 of 28 this year.

Just like last week's tournament, in spite of the limited field (just 63 players), it will be one of the strongest fields of the year. Fifty-six of the top 60 on the LPGA Priority List, and 18 of the top 20 ladies on this week's Rolex Rankings will be teeing it up. My strength of field rating is 80.0%.

Here are the key details:

Mostly Harmless: HSBC Women's Championship Preview & Pairings


----------



## golferlocal225 (Feb 4, 2013)

HSBC Women's Championship is so impressive and praiseworthy.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round pairings:

LPGAScoring.com .:. LPGA Leaderboard


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the 2nd round:

1- Stacy Lewis -11
2- Paula Creamer -9
2- Ariya Jutanagarn -9
2 Chella Choi -9
2- N.Y. Choi -9
2- S.Y. Yoo -9
2- Azahara Munoz -9
8- Danielle Kang -7
8- P. Phatlum
10- K.Sjodin -6
10- Haiji Kang -6


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the 2nd round:

1- Stacy Lewis -11
2- Paula Creamer -9
2- Ariya Jutanagarn -9
2 Chella Choi -9
2- N.Y. Choi -9
2- S.Y. Yoo -9
2- Azahara Munoz -9
8- Danielle Kang -7
8- P. Phatlum
10- K.Sjodin -6
10- Haiji Kang -6


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the 3rd round:

1- Stacy Lewis -14
1- Na Yeon Choi -14
3- Paula Creamer -12
4- Danielle Kang -9
4- A. Jutanugarn -9
4- S.Y. Yoo -9
4- Azahara Munoz -9
8- Jessica Korda -8
9- 4 players tied at -7


----------

